# Litter Updates & Mystery Bub (DUW)



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Eventually you'll probably get tired of my picture floods, but..  I was checking on the babies and found something pretty interesting. Doe is my overmarked Pied Brindle, buck is Pied Satin Brindle. In this group of 10, 4 are PEW from a different litter and 6 belong to the brindles. The PEWs were a little premature and aren't furred yet, but the others have hair coming in.

The group, 6 girls and 4 boys. 









Oddball & Normal

















Her hair so far is really thin and frizzy compared to the siblings, some of which are probably satin. And her skin's a little more wrinkled. Did I hit something recessive? Both parents are probably related, they came from another feeder breeder.

And the Siamese girl's litter is looking very interesting! Three males and five females. The funny thing is that there's two of each color/pattern, and it's usually a male/female pair.









Girls: 








Boys:









I see 2 black selfs (boy and girl), 2 PEW/Siamese (boy and girl), 2 pied black (boy and girl) and 2 gorgeous little girls I think are dove? But it's probably too soon to tell. I'll probably be keeping the girls and black boy.  These are two of the five litters I have at the moment, and my satin fawn girl is due to pop any day now!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If oddball is the one on the top of the picture, I would equate the poor fur to it's overall condition; it's not doing horrible, but it doesn't look quite as healthy as it's pictured sibling. With 10 babies, it could be that it's a little undernourished, especially since it is a female competeing with 4 brothers. When babies don't get as much nourishment, they don't develop as fast.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> If oddball is the one on the top of the picture, I would equate the poor fur to it's overall condition; it's not doing horrible, but it doesn't look quite as healthy as it's pictured sibling. With 10 babies, it could be that it's a little undernourished, especially since it is a female competeing with 4 brothers. When babies don't get as much nourishment, they don't develop as fast.


That was another thought, although I do have a nanny in that's been feeding them with the mom since birth.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah, okay, maybe not then, some babies just don't do as well as others. If I were you, tomorrow compare it to the picture of it's siblings, and see if it's just a day behind.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Ah, okay, maybe not then, some babies just don't do as well as others. If I were you, tomorrow compare it to the picture of it's siblings, and see if it's just a day behind.


Blast, it's just a runt. Booo. I thought I'd get something quirky, haha. That's okay though, just had my satin fawn doe drop 8 babies.


----------

